# Back yard threats!



## Devilweed (Jun 13, 2006)

We have resident Raccoons and dozens of cats, are those ever going to be a problem?  Or any other backyard hazard that I may be neglecting?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 14, 2006)

CATS WILL EAT YOUR PLANTS!!!! I learned this the hard way.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 14, 2006)

SHIT!  We have soo many cats on our block.  I guess I have to put up some chicken wire.


----------



## rasta (Jun 14, 2006)

what you need is a good dog ,,you can train it any way you want ,it will keep strangers away,it will never steel from you ,never rat on you ,and will kill that Raccoon  and keep the cats away ,,,,i Recommend a female pit about 1 1/2 years old ,,,,anyway,PEACE,LOVE,RASTAFARI


----------



## Mutt (Jun 14, 2006)

rasta said:
			
		

> i Recommend a female pit about 1 1/2 years old ,,,,anyway,PEACE,LOVE,RASTAFARI


 
I have a 1/2 boxer 1/2 pit. The mix is more calm of a dog around the house. but strangers are scared to death. he is about 1/4 bigger than a boxer and a pit. and has a growl that puts shivers up my back. Dogs are great.


----------



## 051181 (Jun 14, 2006)

i trust them more than i trust people ,,,have never been screwed over by one of my dogs ,can not say that about friends,relatives,co-workers ,only thing better then a dog is two dogs


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 14, 2006)

A neighbor put some blood/bone meal on his plants in the backyard and his dog dug them up.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 14, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> A neighbor put some blood/bone meal on his plants in the backyard and his dog dug them up.


 
Not the only animal that will dig up that mix in a garden. Thats an international broadcast to all omnivores and carnivores. "hey guys free food over here!!!!!" lol


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 14, 2006)

When I lived near the San Fran Zoo, (excuse me, "the city"), I had a friend that worked in maintenance there.

He told me he'd give me some lion crap to make a "tea" from and to pour a boarder around my property. He said it doesn't take much or very often.

Well, I tried it and the results were mixed. No cats or dogs would cross the line. Neither would deer, rabbits or anything else that has a nose and can be eaten by a lion. That part was really cool.

However, in the evening and most of the night, every dog within 5 miles was howlin like crazy.

Went on like that for a couple of rains. Then the howling ceased and the animals still didn't cross the line.

Used to wonder if it would ATTRACT another lion. In the outskirts of SF, they still see a mountain lion once in awhile.

Might have been dumping my garbage and get eaten.

I think I should have told the guy that bought the place from me...


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 14, 2006)

He's gonna get one hell of a surprise if a lion ever gets out of the zoo and boogies to over to his house!


----------



## skunk (Jun 15, 2006)

about 2 years ago my neighbor bought a english bulldog he had a 3 foot plant and did not use anything but miracle grow  2 weeks later and his dog  ate  the crap out of the plant and it sat under the shade tree rest of the day until the owner came home to beat the crap out of him and gave him away. also dogs and cats both will piss on them as a matter of fact 2 days ago my other neighbor with about 8 cats shit between his mater plants and his marijuana plant and did not attemp to bury it . all animals are unpreditable period .........


----------



## skunk (Jun 15, 2006)

ps there no lions in chicago ill . so i dont think any dogs or cats in that vicinity would know what lion dung would be and most likely be curious and check it out. my beagles would probably  eat it like they do there own sometimes . but stoney that would probably be a great idea in the states with lions . devil weed i would recomend steal traps or an electric fence.sorry stoney wasnt trying to ditch your idea it would probably work well in the western hemispere .


----------



## rasta (Jun 29, 2006)

hey skunk whats up,,,my dog has never pissed on my plants and if one of my dogs ever ate shit ,i would get ride of it ,thats just plan nasty ,,dogs are just  like children,,its all in how you raise them,,be well rasta


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 29, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> ps there no lions in chicago ill . so i dont think any dogs or cats in that vicinity would know what lion dung would be and most likely be curious and check it out. my beagles would probably eat it like they do there own sometimes . but stoney that would probably be a great idea in the states with lions . devil weed i would recomend steal traps or an electric fence.sorry stoney wasnt trying to ditch your idea it would probably work well in the western hemispere .


Ewwwww, your dogs eat crap? Bad Breath to the max. Don't be tryin to lick me.....

Ha, the lion thing seems to be a natural instinct to stay away from big cats. Even the wild dogs around my area wouldn't cross the line. Some of em would "sneak" up on it and sniff. If I made a noise, they'd crap theirselfs and run like the devil was after them.

I still wonder if any lions ever came by. Oh shit!


----------



## skunk (Jun 29, 2006)

rasta for some reason im not sure of but my beagles and my neighbors beagles do eat shit. donno why but it is very nasty. maybe because there in kennels and are bored . but they are akc registered out of chapion bluetick blood line and are very well taken care of (food,shots,wormed ,ect,ect) maybe american kennel club was lying to me and they are really shit eaters .lol


----------



## skunk (Jun 29, 2006)

stoney i was just tryin to be logical about it but it maybe natural to em donno . someone would just have to try it in areas where they arent any lions . and did you say you wanted my dogs to lick you lol eeeeeeeeeewwwwwww i dont even let em do that.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 29, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> stoney i was just tryin to be logical about it but it maybe natural to em donno . someone would just have to try it in areas where they arent any lions . and did you say you wanted my dogs to lick you lol eeeeeeeeeewwwwwww i dont even let em do that.


No lions in my part of town now! Ha! The gators would eat em. I should get some more lion crap.....Naw, I'll pass. Hhahahahahaahaha

No, I don't let dogs lick me. It's probably not a health concern as much as a memory thing. I remember what they were licking last...No thanks.


----------



## Hick (Jun 29, 2006)

I've heard there are a few in these parts ..and I've personally used the "Tea" effectively against the herbivores in my area. 
Ain't they _purty_?


----------



## skunk (Jun 29, 2006)

hick are you crazy or somen or did you not take them pics ? i dont think i would be standing under them like that with a camera . only if i have me 12 gauge.


----------



## Hick (Jun 30, 2006)

Aahhh come on now skunk, their just like overgrown housecats. A saucer of warm milk and a scratch on the belly and they turn into warm and fuzzy, huggable li'l creatures. Much like campground bears..


----------



## Mutt (Jun 30, 2006)

That poor poor kitty. How dare you hick.  
Hey and campground bears and Gators make great pets too. They are nice and cuddly.

Oh and what wrong guys. Don't blame the dog. The reason why they lick themselves is because they can!!!!


----------



## skunk (Jun 30, 2006)

yea rt hick .you can scratch his belly all you want to know lol.looks like maybe you needed the glass of warm milk . although i would love to hunt them with a shot gun or rifle . been planning a trip to colorado or canada for the past  10 years to bear hunt or cat hunt but not with just a camera. and id say you had,ve been scratching something else too for that cat to let you take pictures of it that close and come back for some more later lol.


----------



## skunk (Jun 30, 2006)

yea your right mutt lol. atleast your honest lol.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 30, 2006)

See there stoners and high powered rifles. Makes my heart flutter thinkin about it. Gotta love sittin out in the woods waiting for the perfect shot.


----------



## skunk (Jun 30, 2006)

Mutt i was talking about the doggs licking thereselves lol.


----------



## skunk (Jun 30, 2006)

i see right now you would never look at a woman again if you could reach lol.


----------



## marine5068 (Jul 20, 2006)

You guys are a bit wack (joking). I'd be the first to lick myself if I was a dog...ha,ha. I have a 10 week old American Bulldog and plan on making a new fenced area to keep prying eyes out (like the hydro meter guy). Also makes a good place to keep 'Knuckles' in when I'm at work and of course, I'll have a little grow area fenced off inside it too. I'm training the pup now, and it's not always how you train, because his dad(his biological dad) eats shit, even his own, dogs are just dogs sometimes...lol.


----------



## danknuggets (Jul 20, 2006)

mann make some traps n shit,and it locks them in and lights up j's and gets the shit high


----------

